
EMI Testing: Finding 1000+ Bugs in GCC and LLVM in 3 Years – Zhendong Su - matt_d
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4JUUlO9XGY
======
matt_d
Slides:
[http://www.srl.inf.ethz.ch/workshop2016/Su.pdf](http://www.srl.inf.ethz.ch/workshop2016/Su.pdf)

Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4JUUlO9XGY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4JUUlO9XGY)

Homepage: [http://web.cs.ucdavis.edu/~su/emi-
project/](http://web.cs.ucdavis.edu/~su/emi-project/)

